# Instruction IF en bash



## spirit18 (12 Octobre 2007)

Bonjour,

Je suis en train de réaliser une application.
J'ai besoin de reprendre le nom du système surlaquelle est lancée l'application.
Donc dans mon script, j'ai créer une variable qui prend la valeur du système (repris grace à uname).
Mais voila je sais pas pourquoi mais mon instruction 
	
	



```
if [$(uname -s)=="Darwin"] then ; echo "Darwin" ; fi
```
 ne fonctionne pas

L'erreur est :

```
sh: syntax error near unexpected token `fi'
```

Savez vous pourquoi ?


----------



## ericb2 (12 Octobre 2007)

Essaye plutôt :

if [ "$(uname -s)"=="Darwin" ] ; then  echo "Darwin" ; fi

Ou encore :

if [ $(uname -s)=="Darwin" ] ; then  echo "Darwin" ; fi


1) il faut un espace après [ et un avant ]


3) le " ; " est avant then  (sinon, ça veut rien dire 


;-)

-- 
ericb


----------



## spirit18 (12 Octobre 2007)

ah d'accord merci
un petit détail qui fait toute la différence


----------

